# 8 Year-Old Dies in Lawnmower Accident



## ScoutmasterRick (Apr 22, 2010)

> Update: 8 Year-Old Dies in Lawnmower Accident, Mother Hurt Traveling to Hospital
> 
> Staff Writer
> 
> ...



Link to Channel 19 news story.


----------



## les-or-more (Apr 22, 2010)

Sometimes you think your having a bad day, then you read something like this and realise it wasn't bad at all, very sad.


----------



## mattfr12 (Apr 23, 2010)

thats the hardest thing about having children for me is not the diapers the money it costs or the being up all night. its the worrying about them being hurt when your not thier or something happening.


----------



## loadthestove (May 10, 2010)

mattfr12 said:


> thats the hardest thing about having children for me is not the diapers the money it costs or the being up all night. its the worrying about them being hurt when your not their or something happening.



:agree2:,y oldest is 23,youngest is 13,guess you never quit worrying


----------



## stihlboy (May 11, 2010)




----------



## mndlawn (May 18, 2010)

http://www.knowbeforeyoumow.com/


----------



## TreeAbuser (May 19, 2010)

les-or-more said:


> Sometimes you think your having a bad day, then you read something like this and realise it wasn't bad at all, very sad.



"i used to feel bad because i had no shoes, then i met a man who had no feet"


----------



## David Wayne (May 19, 2010)

I learned many years ago that no matter how big my problems are, I don't have to look very far to find someone with troubles that make mine nothing!

Prayers sent for the family.


----------



## treemandan (May 19, 2010)

Very sad.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (May 28, 2010)

Sad, extremely sad, but what has this to do with Arboriculture?


----------



## ckliff (May 28, 2010)

Bigus Termitius said:


> Sad, extremely sad, but what has this to do with Arboriculture?



Obviously, nothing directly. However, as I am working on trees, I am often around people doing other yard work. It is good to be aware of more dangers than just trees. Maybe someday I can give a bit of advice which saves a kid.


----------

